
Down from the Trees, Humans Finally Got a Decent Night’s Sleep - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/22/science/down-from-the-trees-humans-finally-got-a-decent-nights-sleep.html
======
gklitt
> “I became nocturnal for about seven months,” Dr. Samson said. “It takes
> someone who wants to get their Ph.D. to be motivated enough to do that."

Really curious why he didn't just record video and watch it the following day,
perhaps even playing back at 1.5x or 2x speed.

------
tribune
Interesting hypothesis. Whenever an article like this comes around, I'm
reminded how little we really know about sleep. How did it start? Why is it
necessary at all? Hopefully studying the sleep of other animals will reveal
some of it's mysteries. For now, though, asking "Why do we sleep?" seems like
asking "Why is water wet?".

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Well, there was the "washes the brain" mouse study[1] a couple of years ago,
which is at least suggestive.

1: [http://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/how-
slee...](http://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/how-sleep-clears-
brain)

------
Elte
Not sure if this is intentional, but it took me 3 reads of that header to
realize it did not say "descent night's sleep".

~~~
mkertajaya
I am not a native speaker and 'descent' is not really on my active vocabulary
but 'decent' is. So for me it took couple reads to understand what you meant.
Looks my brain is looking for familiar pattern to match.

